# national squatter database?



## daveycrockett (Mar 11, 2015)

http://squatterdatabase.com/


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 11, 2015)

yeah so i saw an ad on craigslist about some neighborhood people gettting pissed about drugs and squatting and had this in the post..idk...could be worth a look peoples


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 11, 2015)

kinda like an anti-stp...bummer..


----------



## Preacher (Mar 11, 2015)

Status of Squatter:
Former Owner
Former Renter
Renting From Squatter
Fly-By-Night
Homeless/Transient
Unknown
Other

Former Owner. Gotta love it. God Bless America, God Bless the Banks.


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Mar 12, 2015)

Browsing through the listings and saw this great one:

"I have noticed groups of young hooded punks entering this house to crash regularly now for the last few months. I am worried that this will grow to be a menace."

Those damn hooded punks are always coming in and ruining the neighborhood!


----------



## EphemeralStick (Mar 12, 2015)

Holy crap this is totally the anti StP. I can't decide on how I feel about this. I'm somewhere between perturbed and apathetic...


----------



## Preacher (Mar 12, 2015)

Should we just all spend our free time filling it with bogus entries? But for public buildings, though. Not private residences. Make them just this side of outrageous enough to be believable. 
"I think one of them is named Oy, as I keep hearing them shout that at each other."


----------



## Tude (Mar 12, 2015)

Wow - sounds like a dbase set up by a prick-ish kinda person like one in the city here who rented next to a BAR - and then complained for years to the city and called the cops on the bar so the bar moved and then the ahole moved. hehe just g-way. 

I can see if there is an issue with guns and drugs (as we do in the city here) but it sounds here like when my Mom and I owned a house and she had 3 pairs of binoculars - she loved those darned things - and she peeked all the time - always on her porch with her binoculars. 

Ha a database of peekers!!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 12, 2015)

yep, the total anti-stp for sure. this site is horrible. look at these bald face lies:

http://squatterdatabase.com/why-its-never-ok-to-have-squatters-in-your-neighborhood/

*Why It’s Never “OK” To Have Squatters in Your Neighborhood*

After squatters descend on your property or neighborhood, there may be the temptation to give into what appears to be an unmanageable problem. Poll neighbors of squatter-occupied properties and you may hear comments such as “I don’t like it, but as long as they’re quiet…” or “Are they hurting anyone?” or “It’s better than an empty house.”

In a comment posted on the Douglasville Patch, a reader says:

What threat does a squatter have as long as they are not criminals? Many squatters are previous home owners. I do not understand why squatting is so bad if the squatters are respectful to their neighbors and and take care of the property.

The last comment has a vague ring of truth to it. Empty properties are dead properties. As soon as a property is unoccupied, it will slowly deteriorate. Sometimes, it’s good to have a warm body–any warm body–inside to keep the lights on and stop drips from turning into floods.

But that’s only in the case of occupants who have some sense of responsibility to the property–renters or property managers. And that brings us to our first point.

If you need convincing that it’s never OK to have squatters in your neighborhood, here are some reasons:


*Squatters Do Not Maintain the Property.* Squatters will maintain the property for only as long as it suits them. Even then, their maintenance may count for little or nothing. In the worst cases, transients and homeless occupy a property and perform no maintenance. In the best case, squatters occupy a house with the intent of securing ownership by adverse possession. They may maintain the property with some care, since a demonstration of maintenance is needed to eventually gain ownership of the property.
*Squatter-Occupied Properties Bring Down Your Property Value. * If a property in your neighborhood is occupied by squatters, it affects you. Even if the property isn’t in a shambles, the knowledge that a property is occupied by squatters is enough to drive off future homebuyers in your neighborhood.
*Squatters Bring the Criminal Element. * Not all squatters are hardened criminals. But the fact that a person tries to occupy a house illegally does make them a criminal. If that person later gained ownership of the house, would you want them in your neighborhood?
*Squatters Often Steal Public Utilities or Devise Unsafe Workarounds.* Because many squatters cannot get utilities (power, water, cable, internet, etc.) hooked up legitimately, they resort to doing so illegally. They will hook directly into power lines, re-route cable or internet, break locks to turn gas back on. Worse than this, they may bring in kerosene space heaters, candles, or they may bring in gas-powered generators for power.
Squatters do nothing to enhance your neighborhood or property: remove them as soon as possible.

While those points may happen, it's not true for EVERY squatter, or even a majority of them. This is just some right wing asshole that assumes if he's gotta pay for his house everyone does, homeless be damned.



Preacher said:


> Should we just all spend our free time filling it with bogus entries? But for public buildings, though. Not private residences. Make them just this side of outrageous enough to be believable.



this is the best idea in this thread


----------



## Preacher (Mar 12, 2015)

I squatted in my house for over a year and a half after they foreclosed on me and my neighbors were glad that I did. The mortgage company knew and didn't care. I got the impression they looked at me like a free caretaker. I took care of it and maintained it. The locks weren't changed until after I left. Yes, it was my house that I had bought and had a mortgage on. Now, of the block of 4 houses, 3 are empty.


----------



## Tude (Mar 12, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> yep, the total anti-stp for sure. this site is horrible. look at these bald face lies:
> 
> <snip>
> 
> this is the best idea in this thread



hehe - quite interesting - I have lots of stuff around me in the city. I have a bunch of email addys so I'll submit some 


btw - good catch!


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 12, 2015)

There should be a database of vacant properties available for social programs to make use of. After social programs have had their opportunity, joe anybody should be able to apply and get deeply discounted rent, which goes to the social programs. Still vacant? Tax the shit out of the owner until they give the property away. 

Vacant property is a fine example of the failure of capitalism.


----------

